# Mail ne fonctionne plus



## annie b (1 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

mon application MAIL a buggé : je ne peux plus l'ouvrir
La fenêtre suivante s'affiche lorsque je veux ouvrir ma boite mail : 

"Mail ne peut mettre à jour vos boites aux lettres car votre dossier de départ est saturé.
Avant d'utiliser Mail, faites de la place dans votre dossier de départ. Supprimez les documents non nécessaires ou déplacez-les vers un autre volume."

J'ai donc fait du ménage et supprimé un certain nombre de mails archivés dans la bibliothèque mail, mais visiblement ça ne suffit pas ...

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## esv^^ (4 Avril 2012)

annie b a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> mon application MAIL a buggé : je ne peux plus l'ouvrir
> La fenêtre suivante s'affiche lorsque je veux ouvrir ma boite mail :
> ...



Je te donne cette manip:

Quitter Mail
Ouvrir ~Maison / Bibliothèque / Mail / ; déplacer le fichier "Envelope Index" sur le Bureau
Copier le dossier Mail pour faire un backup
Lancer Mail ; il vous demandera d'importer toutes les boites à lettres ...
Dites Oui . Il n'importera rien mais remplacera Envelope Index et réindexera les bàls.


ou sinon, il suffit de sélectionner chaque boite et d'aller ds le menu "BAL" et sélectionner tt en bas "Reconstruire".

En espérant t'avoir aidé!


----------

